
How to Destroy Your Twitter Brand in Minutes - peter123
http://mashable.com/2009/01/24/how-to-destroy-your-twitter-brand-in-minutes/
======
mattmaroon
How is this even remotely of interest to anyone?

~~~
ivankirigin
Lots of people try to get to a good brand on twitter. There are thousands of
"social media consultants" that advise people how to get it:
<http://www.fanboy.com/2009/01/social-media-experts-rant.html>

The crowd is fragile.

~~~
mattmaroon
Yeah but this guy seems to be actively trying to lose users. I don't think
anyone hiring social media consultants would do that.

~~~
ivankirigin
My point was just that creating / maintaining / destroying a brand on twitter
would be interesting to lots of people. Not just the cancer SM consultants
though.

------
brk
This is humorous on so many levels.

One subtle point in all this is something I've mentioned a couple of times...

All these "marketing" people are trying to build up their online personas on
sites like Twitter and Facebook and so on. Yet things like this show that you
have NO CONTROL over these services. I don't believe that this "social media"
thing can support the marketeer's for a sustainable period. Building your own
sites, on your own servers, on your own domain (and yes, I realize that domain
names are really more leased than owned, but there is at least a central semi-
logical process behind most of it), seems like a far more logical approach.
Twitter, Facebook, Flicr, etc. only need to make a minor change, or toss in
the towel, and all this marketing effort will have disappeared into the ether.

~~~
tlrobinson
Even when you do have control it's not hard to screw up...
[http://www.davidhenderson.com/2009/01/21/key-online-
influenc...](http://www.davidhenderson.com/2009/01/21/key-online-influencer/)

("keyinfluencer"... please!)

------
jgilliam
Anyone who builds a twitter following that large and isn't actually famous
clearly has major issues... as evidenced by this total meltdown over something
as silly as a caching bug.

------
axod
I'm surprised they're not actually reporting the issues twitter has been
having the last week or so - random followers removed, random tweets not
showing up...

~~~
moe
Yeah, and nobody ever reported about that bag of rice that fell over in china
yesterday. It's a media conspiracy!

